# O clima do interior Algarvio



## stormy (12 Set 2011 às 15:51)

Fiz as medias da estação de Loulé-Alte, representativa para os vales de interface entre a Serra e o Barrocal, nomeadamente para as zonas baixas da depressão do rio Arade, Messines, etc.

Encontrei um clima de extremos Verões quentes e Invernos com grandes amplitudes entre os dias quentes e as noites frias, analogo a regiões semi-deserticas do norte da Argelia e dos vales pré litorais de Marrocos.

Aqui vão os dados:

*Loulé-Alte, 2006-2010*

Janeiro   3.54ºC//19.06ºC

Fevereiro 5.48ºC//19.72ºC

Março      7.00ºC//22.28ºC

Abril       8.44ºC//24.24ºC

Maio       10.78ºC//27.36ºC

Junho     14.30ºC//31.22ºC

Julho      17.10ºC//35.40ºC

Agosto    17.06ºC//35.18ºC

Setembro 14.78ºC//31.44ºC

Outubro   11.68ºC//27.54ºC

Novembro 6.78ºC//22.92ºC

Dezembro 4.98ºC//19.34ºC


Min. Abs. -5.5ºC
Max. Abs. 44.4ºC


----------



## stormy (12 Set 2011 às 18:10)

Ups...esqueci-me da referencia bibliografica:

http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43


Gostava que comentassem...eu achei muito interessantes as caracteristicas climaticas desta estação, as altas amplitudes, com a permanencia da inversão termica noctura durante maior parte do ano, e acima de tudo..são poucas as zonas da Europa continental com medias da Tmax tão elevadas no Inverno!

Certamente que outras regiões Algarvias, nomeadamente a zona leste e as vertentes S/SE das serras etrão valores ainda mais impressionantes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2011 às 19:51)

As estações do Alte e Messines são aquelas mais fascinantes no Algarve. Por exemplo em Março de 2011 a estação do Alte teve a mínima mais baixa do Algarve com -0.8ºC e máxima mais elevada com 30.1ºC. Desde Janeiro que tenho acompanhado algumas estações no Algarve e essas duas ressaltam à vista das outras.


----------



## frederico (12 Set 2011 às 23:41)

As máximas invernais são surpreendentes. Já sabia que o barrocal tinha dias muito quentes no Inverno, mas nunca pensei que fossem tão quentes. A coisa explica-se bem. A norte está a serra do Caldeirão, com perto de 600 metros de altitude máxima, e Monchique, com 902 metros, uma muralha de protecção contra os ventos frios de noroeste e de norte. Faro já tem máximas mais baixas em Janeiro e mínimas bem mais altas por causa da influência marítima. 

Este Verão passou-se algo interessante. Passei num vale, no Algarve, de um ribeiro, eram 20 horas e o carro marcava 16ºC. Achei a temperatura estranha e saí, e de facto o ar estava muito húmido e frio. Uns quilómetros depois, já na Manta Rota, o carro marcava 22ºC, a diferença em termos de sensação térmica e temperatura era extraordinária em pouco menos de 6 quilómetros.


----------



## Paulo H (12 Set 2011 às 23:59)

Sem conhecer, ou ter idéia da geografia e involvente do local com todas as variáveis que possam influenciar, parece-me ser um local muito propício a inversoes térmicas (noites frias) numa encosta para onde escoa o ar arrefecido. Durante o dia é relativamente pouco arejado talvez se situe encalhada entre 2 ou 3 colinas apertadas num solo rochoso e com uma ribeira que está seca a maior parte do ano (dias quentes).


----------



## frederico (13 Set 2011 às 00:41)

Paulo H disse:


> Sem conhecer, ou ter idéia da geografia e involvente do local com todas as variáveis que possam influenciar, parece-me ser um local muito propício a inversoes térmicas (noites frias) numa encosta para onde escoa o ar arrefecido. Durante o dia é relativamente pouco arejado talvez se situe encalhada entre 2 ou 3 colinas apertadas num solo rochoso e com uma ribeira que está seca a maior parte do ano (dias quentes).



São vales envolvidos por elevações com 100 a 300 metros de altitude (em média, pois o ponto mais alto do barrocal, a Rocha da Pena, tem perto de 500 metros), os barrocos. Estão protegidos a norte pela serra do Caldeirão, e a sul pela linha de elevações da serra de Monte Figo. Ou seja, estão simultaneamente «isolados» da peneplanície alentejana e do litoral. 

Mas o Algarve tem outras surpresas. O vale do Guadiana e vales adjacentes, e a Ria Formosa também têm características climáticas interessantes.


----------



## frederico (13 Set 2011 às 00:46)

Um desses vales, a Nave do Barão:


----------



## belem (13 Set 2011 às 13:09)

Alte fica na Serra do Caldeirão... Tanto quanto sei, não fica num vale de baixa altitude. Mas o local da estação, deve sofrer alguns efeitos de inversões térmicas, sim. Talvez fique numa depressão, situada a alguma altitude na Serra do Caldeirão.
Para clarificar este ponto, onde pode-se aceder às coordenadas geográficas dessa estação?


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2011 às 13:44)

belem disse:


> Alte fica na Serra do Caldeirão... Tanto quanto sei, não fica num vale de baixa altitude. Mas o local da estação, deve sofrer alguns efeitos de inversões térmicas, sim. Talvez fique numa depressão, situada a alguma altitude na Serra do Caldeirão.
> Para clarificar este ponto, onde pode-se aceder às coordenadas geográficas dessa estação?



Nesta pagina apresenta as coordenadas geográficas da estação: Alte

ALTE
     Instalação:  Julho / 2003

     Concelho:   Loulé
     Freguesia:  Alte

     Coordenadas WGS84:
     Lt (N):  37º 12' 40,8''   Lg (W):  08º 10' 54,6''
     Altitude: 79m


----------



## belem (13 Set 2011 às 14:01)

Dan disse:


> Nesta pagina apresenta as coordenadas geográficas da estação: Alte
> 
> ALTE
> Instalação:  Julho / 2003
> ...




Muito obrigado. Realmente não esperava que se obtivessem valores tão altos
nessa zona. As regiões mais quentes do barrocal, não se situam aí.


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2011 às 14:20)

Uma coisa que estranho nesta estação são os valores da temperatura máxima, mesmo em situações de entradas frias.  Até a estação de Faro / Aeroporto chega a ter máximas mais baixas que a estação de Alte.

A máxima mais baixa em Faro / Aeroporto e na estação de Alte nos meses de Janeiro do período 2006-2011:

29 de Jan de 2006
Faro / Aeroporto: 9,7ºC
Alte: 10,2ºC

26 de Jan de 2007
Faro / Aeroporto: 10,1ºC
Alte: 11,5ºC

12 de Jan de 2008
Faro / Aeroporto: 15,7ºC
03 de Jan de 2008
Alte: 16,1ºC

10 de Jan de 2009
Faro / Aeroporto: 10,4ºC
07 de Jan de 2009
Alte: 12,4ºC

08 de Jan de 2010
Faro / Aeroporto: 11,8ºC
06 de Jan de 2010
Alte: 13,5ºC

23 de Jan de 2011
Faro / Aeroporto: 10,0ºC
Alte: 12,0ºC

Dada a altitude de Alte, era plausível que, uma vez ou outra, pudesse apresentar valores de temperatura máxima mais baixos que a estação de Faro / Aeroporto, nomeadamente no mês de Janeiro, mas tal não acontece.


----------



## rozzo (13 Set 2011 às 15:20)

Dan disse:


> Dada a altitude de Alte, era plausível que, uma vez ou outra, pudesse apresentar valores de temperatura máxima mais baixos que a estação de Faro / Aeroporto, nomeadamente no mês de Janeiro, mas tal não acontece.



Confesso que também pensei nisso e acho um pouco "suspeito"...


----------



## stormy (13 Set 2011 às 20:06)

Outra estação:
http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43

*Castro Marim-Junqueira, 2006-2010:*

Janeiro    5.60ºC//17.46ºC

Fevereiro 6.58ºC//18.96ºC

Março     8.10ºC//21.36ºC

Abril       10.24ºC//23.50ºC

Maio       12.42ºC//27.06ºC

Junho      16.36ºC//31.32ºC

Julho      18.74ºC//35.58ºC

Agosto   18.80ºC//35.08ºC

Setembro 16.88ºC//30.84ºC

Outubro  13.64ºC//26.92ºC

Novembro 9.18ºC//21.92ºC

Dezembro 6.42ºC//18.02ºC



Min. Abs:-2.1ºC
Max. Abs: 43.5ºC


----------



## frederico (13 Set 2011 às 20:33)

belem disse:


> Alte fica na Serra do Caldeirão... Tanto quanto sei, não fica num vale de baixa altitude. Mas o local da estação, deve sofrer alguns efeitos de inversões térmicas, sim. Talvez fique numa depressão, situada a alguma altitude na Serra do Caldeirão.
> Para clarificar este ponto, onde pode-se aceder às coordenadas geográficas dessa estação?



Alte fica ainda na sub-região barrocal. Os solos em redor da aldeia são calcáreos. Considera-se sub-região serra à área de solos xistosos.


----------



## frederico (13 Set 2011 às 20:36)

stormy disse:


> Outra estação:
> http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43
> 
> *Castro Marim-Junqueira, 2006-2010:*
> ...



Interessantes as mínimas médias no Verão, e as temperaturais de Inverno. O duero já colocou aqui dados de três décadas de uma estação junto ao Baixo Guadiana, Sanlucar del Guadiana, vila que fica em frente a Alcoutim, e que tem mais de 18ºC de média anual. A Junqueira está situada ao lado do vale da ribeira do Beliche, bem perto do Guadiana.


----------



## frederico (13 Set 2011 às 20:39)

belem disse:


> Muito obrigado. Realmente não esperava que se obtivessem valores tão altos
> nessa zona. As regiões mais quentes do barrocal, não se situam aí.



Uma região bem quente é o vale da ribeira do Almargem, entre Tavira e Cabanas.


----------



## Costa (13 Set 2011 às 21:00)

Dan disse:


> Dada a altitude de Alte, era plausível que, uma vez ou outra, pudesse apresentar valores de temperatura máxima mais baixos que a estação de Faro / Aeroporto, nomeadamente no mês de Janeiro, mas tal não acontece.



A estação localiza-se a apenas 79 metros acima do nível do mar.


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2011 às 22:03)

Costa disse:


> A estação localiza-se a apenas 79 metros acima do nível do mar.



E Faro/Aeroporto a 7m de altitude. Daí eu ter referido que seria plausível que, pelo menos, de vez em quando Alte pudesse ter uma máxima mais baixa que Faro/Aeroporto, mas não encontrei nenhum caso em que isso acontecesse. Não me parece muito normal uma estação com valores assim sempre tão altos.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Set 2011 às 22:31)

Eu francamente tens uns dados muito esquesitos, para não dizer praticamente impossíveis de Inverno.


----------



## frederico (13 Set 2011 às 22:57)

N_Fig disse:


> Eu francamente tens uns dados muito esquesitos, para não dizer praticamente impossíveis de Inverno.



Não sei se serão assim tão impossíveis. Faro Aeroporto tem 16.1ºC de máxima média, para o período 71-00, mês de Janeiro, ora o barrocal é bem mais quente, mesmo no Inverno, durante o dia. As colinas  e os vales estão voltados para Sul, e o povo por tradição diz que o sol de inverno do Algarve «pica na pele».

EDIT: a cidade de Faro é mais quente que a zona do Aeroporto, portanto a máxima média será superior na capital algarvia, talvez em torno dos 16.5/17ºC.


----------



## belem (13 Set 2011 às 23:01)

frederico disse:


> Alte fica ainda na sub-região barrocal. Os solos em redor da aldeia são calcáreos. Considera-se sub-região serra à área de solos xistosos.



Não quero ser teimoso ou arrogante, mas na deslocação para Alte, ainda tive que subir um bocado uma serra.
A que altitude está a aldeia?



frederico disse:


> Interessantes as mínimas médias no Verão, e as temperaturas de Inverno. O duero já colocou aqui dados de três décadas de uma estação junto ao Baixo Guadiana, Sanlucar del Guadiana, vila que fica em frente a Alcoutim, e que tem mais de 18ºC de média anual. A Junqueira está situada ao lado do vale da ribeira do Beliche, bem perto do Guadiana.




Creio que era cerca de 18,8ºc a média anual ( período de 25 anos, quase uma média climatológica ( 30 anos)).
Curioso mesmo é o facto, desta não ser a região mais quente do vale do Guadiana,  segundo o IM.
Na minha percepção, também é assim que se passa.


----------



## frederico (13 Set 2011 às 23:07)

belem disse:


> Não quero ser teimoso ou arrogante, mas na deslocação para Alte, ainda tive que subir um bocado uma serra.
> A que altitude está a aldeia?



De facto há serra sim, mas não é serra do Caldeirão. Considera-se serra do Caldeirão a área a norte da aldeia já com solos xistosos. Até bem perto de Alte fica a Rocha da Pena, com quase 500 metros de altitude, uma elevação calcárea que não faz parte da serra do Caldeirão.

O barrocal é a sub-região em que fica a aldeia de Alte. A paisagem é cársica, elevações irregulares denominadas barrocos, como o cerro da Cabeça, alternam com vales como a Nave do Barão. Esta paisagem difere da paisagem da serra do Caldeirão: aí, surge um mar de colinas, separadas por vales profundos, uma densa rede hidrográfica constituída maioritariamente por cursos de água temporários, e os solos são pobres, de xisto-grauvaque. 

Alte fica na zona de solos calcáreos, rodeada por barrocos. Já soube o nome dos barrocos que abrigam a aldeia, mas já não me recordo.


----------



## frederico (13 Set 2011 às 23:12)

Este mapa não está muito bom, mas chega  para o que se pretende:


----------



## belem (13 Set 2011 às 23:17)

frederico disse:


> Uma região bem quente é o vale da ribeira do Almargem, entre Tavira e Cabanas.



Interessante. 
Existe também no barrocal algarvio um local chamado Vale do Forno! 
Não sei se é o mais quente, mas o nome é engraçado. 
Na zona da Ribeira da Benémola, também já passei muito calor, mas não acho nada que seja uma das zonas mais quentes.



frederico disse:


> De facto há serra sim, mas não é serra do Caldeirão. Considera-se serra do Caldeirão a área a norte da aldeia já com solos xistosos. Até bem perto de Alte fica a Rocha da Pena, com quase 500 metros de altitude, uma elevação calcárea que não faz parte da serra do Caldeirão.
> 
> O barrocal é a sub-região em que fica a aldeia de Alte. A paisagem é cársica, elevações irregulares denominadas barrocos, como o cerro da Cabeça, alternam com vales como a Nave do Barão. Esta paisagem difere da paisagem da serra do Caldeirão: aí, surge um mar de colinas, separadas por vales profundos, uma densa rede hidrográfica constituída maioritariamente por cursos de água temporários, e os solos são pobres, de xisto-grauvaque.
> 
> Alte fica na zona de solos calcáreos, rodeada por barrocos. Já soube o nome dos barrocos que abrigam a aldeia, mas já não me recordo.



Obrigado pela explicação. Fico agora muito mais esclarecido.


----------



## frederico (13 Set 2011 às 23:22)

belem disse:


> Interessante.
> Existe também no barrocal algarvio, um local chamado Vale do Forno!
> Não sei se é o mais quente, mas o nome é engraçado.
> Na zona da Ribeira da Benémola, também já passei muito calor, mas não acho nada que seja uma das zonas mais quentes.



Conheço a Benémola, tem troços abrigados a luz solar e também não me parece dos mais quentes. Perto de Tôr e de Salir há umas zonas mais áridas e bem expostas à radiação solar que me parecem bem quentes. 

Outro vale interessante é o da Asseca, já a montante do Pego do Inferno, o vale tem a norte a serra de Santa Maria, com 541 metros de altitude máxima, e a sul uma muralha de elevações calcáreas que isolam todo o vale.


----------



## frederico (13 Set 2011 às 23:31)

Existe alguma estação em algumas das ilhas ou penínsulas da Ria Formosa?


----------



## belem (13 Set 2011 às 23:31)

frederico disse:


> Conheço a Benémola, tem troços abrigados a luz solar e também não me parece dos mais quentes. Perto de Tôr e de Salir há umas zonas mais áridas e bem expostas à radiação solar que me parecem bem quentes.
> 
> Outro vale interessante é o da Asseca, já a montante do Pego do Inferno, o vale tem a norte a serra de Santa Maria, com 541 metros de altitude máxima, e a sul uma muralha de elevações calcáreas que isolam todo o vale.



Já estive na Asseca, mas não nessa zona... 
Mais um local a visitar. 


Outra zona do Barrocal que tenho a ideia de ser quente, é nos vales e encostas de baixa altitude da encosta Sul/Sudeste da Serra de Monchique.


----------



## frederico (13 Set 2011 às 23:45)

belem disse:


> Já estive na Asseca, mas não nessa zona...
> Mais um local a visitar.
> 
> 
> Outra zona do Barrocal que tenho a ideia de ser quente, é nos vales e encostas de baixa altitude da encosta Sul/Sudeste da Serra de Monchique.



Ah, outra zona provavelmente bem quente, o vale atrás do cerro de São Miguel, fica com a serra do Caldeirão a norte, com mais de 500 metros, e o cerro de São Miguel a sul, com 411 metros.


----------



## belem (14 Set 2011 às 15:16)

frederico disse:


> Ah, outra zona provavelmente bem quente, o vale atrás do cerro de São Miguel, fica com a serra do Caldeirão a norte, com mais de 500 metros, e o cerro de São Miguel a sul, com 411 metros.



Interessante.
Nessa posição, tem condições favoráveis para obter boas máximas.


----------



## Fil (14 Set 2011 às 15:45)

Como é possível que as máximas médias de inverno dessa estação sejam semelhantes às do Funchal?

Eu tenho um estudo hidraclimatológico do IM para o Algarve e das 20 estações apresentadas nenhuma se aproxima nem um pouco dessas máximas. A que tem as médias das máximas mais altas no inverno é Vidigal que fica também no interior a uma altitude de 60 m e que para Janeiro tem uma média das máximas de 16,6ºC. A seguir a esta as que têm médias das máximas mais altas ficam todas no litoral.


----------



## stormy (14 Set 2011 às 16:21)

Dois reparos.

As medias que fiz são de apenas 5 anos e as estações estão aparentemente bem instaladas, pelo menos pelo que se vê nas fotos do site.


----------



## Redfish (14 Set 2011 às 17:09)

frederico disse:


> Um desses vales, a Nave do Barão:



Por acaso esta é precisamente a minha Terra onde nasci e continuo a morar lá...

Posso afirmar que deve ser dos sitios no Algarve onde a amplitude termica é maior...

O registo minimo que me lembro (termometro do carro) foi de - 7º (as geadas são bastante frequentes) e são muitos os dias em que as temperaturas ultrapassam os 40º.

De referir que as minimas rapidamento sobem ao longo do dia pois dado de tratar-se de um polge vale fechado o vento não entra facilmente 

http://sapiens.no.sapo.pt/m-carsico/estruturas-loule.htm#nave barao


Cumprimentos


----------



## AnDré (14 Set 2011 às 19:52)

Pegando apenas na estação de Alte, que é aquela que salta logo à vista pela incrível média das máximas em Janeiro.

De 2006 a 2011 (6 anos), a estação apresenta uma média das máximas em Janeiro de *19,0ºC*.
Até poderíamos pensar que estamos a referir-nos a anos quentes e daí a média se apresentar tão elevada. Mas não. Para o mesmo período, Faro teve uma média das máximas de 16,32ºC, o que corresponde a uma anomalia de +0,22ºC (71-00).

Analisando um pouco mais em pormenor e olhando particularmente para Janeiro de 2007.






Pelo mapa do IM, tivemos uma anomalia praticamente nula da média das temperaturas máximas na região do Algarve.
Alte, nesse mesmo Janeiro, teve uma média das máximas de *20,9ºC*. (+4,5ºC que Faro).

O IM tem como temperatura recorde em Janeiro, 26,0ºC registados em Ladoeiro no dia 30 (final do mês), no ano de 1999.

Em 2007, Alte, registou 26,8ºC no dia 18 e 27,3ºC no dia 19.
Em 2008: 26,8ºC no dia 21; 26,4ºC no dia 22 e 27,3ºC no dia 23.

Ainda em Janeiro de 2007, Alte apresenta 20 dias com Tmáx>20ºC.

Eu não duvido que existam locais no interior algarvio possa ter médias das máximas em Janeiro mais altas que Faro, mas a diferença será assim tanta?


----------



## Costa (14 Set 2011 às 21:05)

Não vejo nada de inacreditável nas médias da estação.

Anomalia de 2007-2011 para os meses de Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro comparativamente à estação de Faro.

*Dezembro*
_Máximas_: +2,78
_Mínimas_: -2,72

*Janeiro*
_Máximas_: 2,5
_Mínimas_: -4,36

*Fevereiro*
_Máximas_: 1,66
_Mínimas_:-3,88

*Média Inverno*
_Máximas_: 2,31
_Mínimas_:-3,65


----------



## Dan (14 Set 2011 às 21:33)

Na média das máximas, para o mês de Janeiro, a diferença entre Alte e Faro aeroporto é maior que a diferença entre Porto/Pedras Rubras e Faro aeroporto (período 2006-2011).


----------



## frederico (14 Set 2011 às 21:37)

Dan disse:


> Na média das máximas, para o mês de Janeiro, a diferença entre Alte e Faro aeroporto é maior que a diferença entre Porto/Pedras Rubras e Faro aeroporto (período 2006-2011).



Para quem conhece o barrocal algarvio estes valores pouco surpreendem.


----------



## Dan (14 Set 2011 às 22:06)

Acho estes valores demasiado elevados. É que estamos a falar de um valor de 19ºC de média das máximas em Janeiro numa localidade em Portugal continental. 
Como termo de comparação, o Cairo tem 18,9ºC de média das máximas em Janeiro, fica 7º mais a sul e quase não tem precipitação.


----------



## belem (14 Set 2011 às 22:54)

Eu acho que estamos a andar um pouco aos círculos.

Para ver se esses valores, são realistas ou não, é uma questão de verificar o material de instalação da estação, a sua manutenção e a sua localização geográfica.

Para todo o efeito, a estação da Junqueira, tem uma média anual superior ( em igual período) à de Alte ( ainda que em Janeiro, não tenha máximas tão altas, também não as tem assim tão baixas...). E nada me confirma que seja este o local mais quente do barrocal.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2011 às 23:05)

Apesar, não ser no interior algarvio, mas se formos comparar os valores de 2 estações em Lagoa, a estação do ecobcg no Sítio das Fontes e a estação de Lagoa no sítio do Canadá que é da direcção regional de agricultura e compararem os valores com as duas. Vão ver que esses valores registados em Alte são verdadeiros e não estão inflacionados e representam bem a zona onde a estação encontra-se.


----------



## Lousano (14 Set 2011 às 23:08)

No _google erath_ o local mais próximo de Alte com 79 mt ao nível do mar é Lentiscais, mas pertence ao concelho de Albufeira.

Não tenho mapa cartográfico militar dessa região para poder confirmar esse facto.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Set 2011 às 23:20)

Lousano disse:


> No _google erath_ o local mais próximo de Alte com 79 mt ao nível do mar é Lentiscais, mas pertence ao concelho de Albufeira.
> 
> Não tenho mapa cartográfico militar dessa região para poder confirmar esse facto.



Confirmado 

Lentiscais está no vale e a povoação está entre os 70 e os 80 metros, o limite é aos 87 metros, pertencente a povoação claro.


----------



## Fil (15 Set 2011 às 04:36)

Essa estação fica neste local:

http://maps.google.pt/maps?ll=37.211283,-8.1822974&z=18&t=h&hl=pt-PT

Há algo que justifique esses valores tão altos?

Faro nem em Março com um sol bem mais forte e que brilha por mais tempo chega aos 19ºC de média das máximas.


----------



## Agreste (15 Set 2011 às 09:08)




----------



## Costa (15 Set 2011 às 10:27)

Além do mais, porquê só duvidar dos valores de Inverno? A estação muda de local durante o Verão? Ao levantar-se este tipo de dúvidas teria de se por em dúvidas todas as medições da estação e não apenas do Inverno.


Tendo em conta que a estação é da DR Agricultura, terá com certeza muito mais interesse e empenho em ter dados fidedignos e reais do que as estações amadoras de alguns membros do fórum, que apenas o fazem para satisfazer o gosto pessoal.


----------



## frederico (15 Set 2011 às 17:00)

Fil disse:


> Essa estação fica neste local:
> 
> http://maps.google.pt/maps?ll=37.211283,-8.1822974&z=18&t=h&hl=pt-PT
> 
> ...



O seu comentário mostra muito desconhecimento sobre o Algarve, mas também não está obrigado a isso, pois é de Bragança 

Faro-Aeroporto fica em cima da ria Formosa, e portanto, a influência marítima modera e muito as máximas. 

O barrocal tem a serra de Monte Figo a sul e a serra do Caldeirão a norte, em boa parte da sua extensão. Está protegido dos ventos frescos de sul e das massas de ar vindas de norte. 

Por isso, é normalíssimo que Faro-Aeroporto tenha temperaturas distintas do barrocal.


----------



## frederico (15 Set 2011 às 17:02)

belem disse:


> Eu acho que estamos a andar um pouco aos círculos.
> 
> Para ver se esses valores, são realistas ou não, é uma questão de verificar o material de instalação da estação, a sua manutenção e a sua localização geográfica.
> 
> Para todo o efeito, a estação da Junqueira, tem uma média anual superior ( em igual período) à de Alte ( ainda que em Janeiro, não tenha máximas tão altas, também não as tem assim tão baixas...). E nada me confirma que seja este o local mais quente do barrocal.



A Junqueira já está numa região climática distinta, o vale do Guadiana. Não tem a protecção da serra do Caldeirão a norte, e por isso as máximas de Janeiro são um pouco mais baixas que no barrocal.


----------



## Fil (15 Set 2011 às 18:51)

Costa disse:


> Além do mais, porquê só duvidar dos valores de Inverno? A estação muda de local durante o Verão? Ao levantar-se este tipo de dúvidas teria de se por em dúvidas todas as medições da estação e não apenas do Inverno.



Os valores podem estar errados para todo o ano mas os de inverno são os menos credíveis pois nenhuma outra estação do continente mesmo em condições similares alcança tais valores. O mais próximo em Portugal é o Funchal que está a quase menos 5º de latitude, muito mais longe das massas de ar frio que actuam no inverno e numa encosta virada para sul. Já dei o exemplo de Vidigal que está a 60 m numa orientação para sul e tem média das máximas em Janeiro de 16,6ºC e é a mais alta do estudo que tenho.

Tmax Alte em Janeiro
2006: 18,2ºC
2007: 20,9ºC
2008: 21,0ºC
2009: 16,5ºC
2010: 18,1ºC
2011: 18,5ºC
Media: 18,9ºC

Tmax Faro em Janeiro
2006: 14,7ºC
2007: 16,4ºC
2008: 17,4ºC
2009: 14,8ºC
2010: 16,0ºC
2011: 15,9ºC
Média: 15,9ºC



Costa disse:


> Tendo em conta que a estação é da DR Agricultura, terá com certeza muito mais interesse e empenho em ter dados fidedignos e reais do que as estações amadoras de alguns membros do fórum, que apenas o fazem para satisfazer o gosto pessoal.



Isso é uma indirecta?  Se tens dúvidas sobre os dados da minha estação eu tenho todo o gosto em explicá-los.


----------



## Fil (15 Set 2011 às 18:53)

frederico disse:


> O seu comentário mostra muito desconhecimento sobre o Algarve, mas também não está obrigado a isso, pois é de Bragança
> 
> Faro-Aeroporto fica em cima da ria Formosa, e portanto, a influência marítima modera e muito as máximas.
> 
> ...



Epá não precisas me tratar por você que aqui somos todos amigos. 

O teu argumento é perfeitamente válido para o verão mas não para o inverno. No inverno o oceano é a fonte de calor. "Ventos frescos de sul" é coisa que não existe em Janeiro salvo em situações pontuais. Aqui em Bragança também estamos protegidos a Norte por uma serra muitíssimo mais alta que a do Caldeirão e nem por isso temos máximas 3º superiores a outras localidades de altitude semelhante, temos máximas similares a Valhadolid por exemplo.


----------



## frederico (15 Set 2011 às 19:13)

Fil disse:


> Epá não precisas me tratar por você que aqui somos todos amigos.
> 
> O teu argumento é perfeitamente válido para o verão mas não para o inverno. No inverno o oceano é a fonte de calor. "Ventos frescos de sul" é coisa que não existe em Janeiro salvo em situações pontuais. Aqui em Bragança também estamos protegidos a Norte por uma serra muitíssimo mais alta que a do Caldeirão e nem por isso temos máximas 3º superiores a outras localidades de altitude semelhante, temos máximas similares a Valhadolid por exemplo.



Bragança fica a Norte da Cordilheira Central. E a norte desse sistema montanhoso as temperaturas invernais são muito mais baixas. A justificação da serra do Caldeirão, esse raciocínio, aplica-se apenas ao Algarve, por causa de vários factores. 

O caso algarvio é muito especial. VRSA, por exemplo, já registou 27ºC em Fevereiro, que é um dos meses mais frios do ano. E VRSA é uma cidade «fria» no contexto regional do Algarve. O sol de inverno, no Algarve, pode aquecer mesmo muito, acredita.


----------



## Fil (15 Set 2011 às 19:38)

frederico disse:


> Bragança fica a Norte da Cordilheira Central. E a norte desse sistema montanhoso as temperaturas invernais são muito mais baixas. A justificação da serra do Caldeirão, esse raciocínio, aplica-se apenas ao Algarve, por causa de vários factores.
> 
> O caso algarvio é muito especial. VRSA, por exemplo, já registou 27ºC em Fevereiro, que é um dos meses mais frios do ano. E VRSA é uma cidade «fria» no contexto regional do Algarve. O sol de inverno, no Algarve, pode aquecer mesmo muito, acredita.



O problema é que aparentemente o sol de inverno algarvio não aquece em toda região da mesma maneira.


----------



## frederico (15 Set 2011 às 19:39)

Fil disse:


> O problema é que aparentemente o sol de inverno algarvio não aquece em toda região da mesma maneira.



O Algarve tem muitos microclimas.


----------



## Costa (16 Set 2011 às 09:40)

Fil disse:


> O problema é que aparentemente o sol de inverno algarvio não aquece em toda região da mesma maneira.



Não podemos afirmar isso, porque a grande maioria das estações no Algarve estão situadas à beira mar!



Fil disse:


> Isso é uma indirecta?  Se tens dúvidas sobre os dados da minha estação eu tenho todo o gosto em explicá-los.



De certa forma era.  Mas quando falei em satisfazer o gosto pessoal, não era satisfazer de forma a manipularmos as temperaturas nas nossas estações para nos agradar a nós próprios, mas matar o bichinho da meteorologia.


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2011 às 22:29)

Só para evidenciar um pouco mais o absurdo dos valores de Alte.

Loulé-Alte (37º 12' 40,8'' N e +79m) 2006-2010

Janeiro: 3,54ºC // 19,06ºC 

Death Valley - Furnace Creek Station (36° 14′ 48″ N e – 86m) 1981-2010

Janeiro:  4,44ºC // 18,28ºC


----------



## stormy (16 Set 2011 às 22:41)

Dan disse:


> Só para evidenciar um pouco mais o absurdo dos valores de Alte.
> 
> Loulé-Alte (37º 12' 40,8'' N e +79m) 2006-2010
> 
> ...



1º- As medias que retirei do site da direcção regional de agricultura são de 5 anos e as do vale da morte são normais oficiais de 30 anos.

2º- Os valores de verão não parecem influenciados..portanto os de inverno n serão tambem.

3º- As fotos evidenciam uma boa instalação.


----------



## Costa (16 Set 2011 às 22:42)

Dan disse:


> Só para evidenciar um pouco mais o absurdo dos valores de Alte.



Embora não entenda esta comparação com o vale da morte, eu poderia contrapor, dizendo que se lá com uma média de 18ºC de máxima os nevões são frequentes, então em Alte com nevões inexistentes uma média de 19ºC seria perfeitamente aceitável.






http://www.google.pt/search?hl=pt-P...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2011 às 23:00)

stormy disse:


> 1º- As medias que retirei do site da direcção regional de agricultura são de 5 anos e as do vale da morte são normais oficiais de 30 anos.
> 
> 2º- Os valores de verão não parecem influenciados..portanto os de inverno n serão tambem.
> 
> 3º- As fotos evidenciam uma boa instalação.



Os valores de Verão também me parecem um pouco exagerados, mas foi o mês de Janeiro que me despertou logo a atenção. Para além da média das máximas ser assim tão elevada, como nunca vi em estações com latitudes semelhantes, é também o caso da amplitude térmica de Janeiro. Mais de 15ºC de amplitude num local que não é propriamente um deserto é bastante.

Pode não ser um problema com o local de instalação e sim no sensor, mas não faço ideia, apenas me parecem muito estranhos os dados.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Set 2011 às 23:09)

frederico disse:


> Bragança fica a Norte da Cordilheira Central. E a norte desse sistema montanhoso as temperaturas invernais são muito mais baixas. A justificação da serra do Caldeirão, esse raciocínio, aplica-se apenas ao Algarve, por causa de vários factores.
> 
> O caso algarvio é muito especial. VRSA, por exemplo, já registou 27ºC em Fevereiro, que é um dos meses mais frios do ano. E VRSA é uma cidade «fria» no contexto regional do Algarve. O sol de inverno, no Algarve, pode aquecer mesmo muito, acredita.



Permite-me que dicorde contigo em VRSA ser uma cidade fria em relação contextual regional do Algarve. 
Se me falares em Aljezur, ja concordo nessa afirmação.


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2011 às 23:16)

Costa disse:


> Embora não entenda esta comparação com o vale da morte, eu poderia contrapor, dizendo que se lá com uma média de 18ºC de máxima os nevões são frequentes, então em Alte com nevões inexistentes uma média de 19ºC seria perfeitamente aceitável.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas mesmo pelos dados apresentados para as duas estações, Alte não é mais quente que  Furnace Creek. Quanto à a neve, esta nunca será um fenómeno muito frequente em Furnace Creek pois a precipitação é muito baixa.
A área do Death Valley National Park é bastante extensa e vai dos -86m na parte mais baixa até aos 3366m. Nas montanhas a neve é um fenómeno muito frequente, mas na parte mais baixa do parque já não tenho tanta certeza disso.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Set 2011 às 23:29)

Eu vou tentar obter uma resposta da direcção regional de agricultura do Algarve, conheço lá umas pessoas que trabalham lá. 

Na foto, da estação do Alte, nota-se uma montanha mais elevada a norte, logo é um local abrigado ao vento norte, situado na encosta onde bate o sol, logo pode ser verdadeiras as temperaturas. As noites podem ser frias e com geada que pode situar-se num local abrigado.

Se percorrerem a Via do Infante entre o nó de Faro e Olhão em dias de Inverno com vento de norte na zona da Serra de Monte Figo parem no parque de estacionamento mesmo em frente à Serra de Monte Figo (Cerro de São Miguel) e parece ser um dia de primavera. Andem uns quilómetros e vão até ao Nó de Tavira e sentem logo a diferença.


----------



## Pastichio (17 Set 2011 às 02:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu vou tentar obter uma resposta da direcção regional de agricultura do Algarve, conheço lá umas pessoas que trabalham lá.
> 
> Na foto, da estação do Alte, nota-se uma montanha mais elevada a norte, logo é um local abrigado ao vento norte, situado na encosta onde bate o sol, logo pode ser verdadeiras as temperaturas. As noites podem ser frias e com geada que pode situar-se num local abrigado.
> 
> Se percorrerem a Via do Infante entre o nó de Faro e Olhão em dias de Inverno com vento de norte na zona da Serra de Monte Figo parem no parque de estacionamento mesmo em frente à Serra de Monte Figo (Cerro de São Miguel) e parece ser um dia de primavera. Andem uns quilómetros e vão até ao Nó de Tavira e sentem logo a diferença.



É melhor te despachares, pois essa é uma das direcções regionais próximas da extinção.

Relativamente ao facto do "local ser abrigado ao vento de Norte", em janeiro, pleno inverno, é pouco comum o Vento soprar de Norte, as situações típicas em Portugal Continental nessa época do ano provocam um fluxo ou de *W-SW* com passagem de sistemas frontais, sendo que os sectores quentes, quando estáveis com vento de W podem aumentar bastante as máximas ou ul fluxo mais de *E*, com um anticiclone ou sobre a sibéria e estendendo-se em crista sobre a peníncula ibérica ou mesmo com o núcleo sobre a peníncula ibérica, nestes últimos casos e principalmente no caso do anticiclone da sibéria, são onde se verificam as temperaturas mínimas mais baixas, com as formação de geada.

Acho que é possível durante 1 ano Alte ter registado essa média, principalmente se o anticiclone se localizou na península ibérica, servindo de bloqueio à passagem de sistemas frontais e muito importante acompanhado de um "estranho" mas possível fluxo anticiclónico de ar seco aos 500hPa.

Cumps.


----------



## frederico (17 Set 2011 às 13:23)

Pastichio disse:


> É melhor te despachares, pois essa é uma das direcções regionais próximas da extinção.
> 
> Relativamente ao facto do "local ser abrigado ao vento de Norte", em janeiro, pleno inverno, é pouco comum o Vento soprar de Norte, as situações típicas em Portugal Continental nessa época do ano provocam um fluxo ou de *W-SW* com passagem de sistemas frontais, sendo que os sectores quentes, quando estáveis com vento de W podem aumentar bastante as máximas ou ul fluxo mais de *E*, com um anticiclone ou sobre a sibéria e estendendo-se em crista sobre a peníncula ibérica ou mesmo com o núcleo sobre a peníncula ibérica, nestes últimos casos e principalmente no caso do anticiclone da sibéria, são onde se verificam as temperaturas mínimas mais baixas, com as formação de geada.
> 
> ...



Ventos húmidos e frios de Noroeste são comuns no Inverno, na região.


----------



## Pastichio (17 Set 2011 às 17:52)

Sim, nas situações pós-frontais com o centro depressionário centrado sobre as ilhas britânicas é comum, pois é uma massa de ar polar marítima fria. No entanto o quadrante respectivo será quadrante W e não Norte. O Vento de Norte é mais seco pois tem um fluxo continental.

Nas situações pós-frontais estamos perante a existência de instabilidade com vento moderado a forte e movimentos verticais acentuados, a camada de atrito é pouco propensa à formação de geadas e não são de todos os dias mais frios nem aqueles com temperaturas máximas mais elevadas.


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2011 às 18:46)

É estranho de facto. Uma coisa que reparei é que o local parece muito abrigado. Este ano o vento médio diário nunca ultrapassou os 8km/h desde Janeiro. Embora esta estação meça o vento aos 2m e não aos 10m.

Para orientação, a estação localiza-se 4 km a NE da última portagem da A2 para o Algarve (sinal de AE que coloquei na carta, que é antiga e ainda não tinha a A2)

*Carta militar*

(clicar)






No *Google Earth* (com a altitude *exagerada*):



























Comparativo, apenas deste ano 2011, até final de Agosto.


*Tmx Tmn Alte vs. Faro, com insolação de Alte*







*Tmx Tmn Alte vs. Beja, com insolação de Alte*














*Tmx Tmn Alte vs. Faro, com vel.média vento  de Alte*








*Tmx Tmn Alte vs. Beja, com vel.média vento de Alte*
















*Tmx Tmn Alte vs. Faro, com dir.média vento de Alte*







*Tmx Tmn Alte vs. Beja, com dir.média vento de Alte*


----------



## belem (21 Set 2011 às 23:45)

Muito interessante a tua análise, Vince.
Talvez possa explicar ( em parte), o porquê dos valores registados nessa estação. Pelo Google Earth, nota-se que embora esteja algo abrigada, não é das mais protegidas ( mesmo em termos locais) em relação aos ventos.


----------



## frederico (22 Set 2011 às 21:29)

belem disse:


> Muito interessante a tua análise, Vince.
> Talvez possa explicar ( em parte), o porquê dos valores registados nessa estação. Pelo Google Earth, nota-se que embora esteja algo abrigada, não é das mais protegidas ( mesmo em termos locais) em relação aos ventos.



De facto conheço locais potencialmente mais quentes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2011 às 21:59)

Hoje tive com um amigo meu que trabalha na DRAPALG que me explicou o seguinte acerca da estação do Alte:

A Estação do Alte encontra-se numa altitude de 79 m, em que o aparelho que está a medir a temperatura e a humidade relativa encontra-se protegido por Radiation Shield e está a 1.5 m de altura como manda o instituto de meteorologia. A estação tem manutenção de 6 em 6 meses, de maneira a obter os dados mais fiáveis possíveis, de maneira a que possamos ajudar os nossos agricultores. A temperatura no Inverno não está inflacionada, a estação encontra-se encaixada num vale onde o sol de Inverno bate mais na encosta e faz aquecer mais a temperatura neste local do que no resto das estações que temos, embora a de Messines seja aquela que aproxima-se mais da do Alte. As mínimas também estão certas porque existem muitos dias de geada durante o Inverno.


----------



## Agreste (22 Set 2011 às 22:34)

frederico disse:


> De facto conheço locais potencialmente mais quentes.



A falha de Loulé e o barranco por detrás do Guilhim... Tinhas falado no vale da ribeira do arroio (Santa Catarina) e da ribeira do tronco (Moncarapacho) mas esse vale tem valentes geadas também.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Set 2011 às 00:56)

Para já este Setembro continua quente pelo Algarve, com as temperaturas ainda próximas de 38 ºC em alguns lugares.







Fonte: COTR


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2011 às 03:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Hoje tive com um amigo meu que trabalha na DRAPALG que me explicou o seguinte acerca da estação do Alte:
> 
> A Estação do Alte encontra-se numa altitude de 79 m, em que o aparelho que está a medir a temperatura e a humidade relativa encontra-se protegido por Radiation Shield e está a 1.5 m de altura como manda o instituto de meteorologia. A estação tem manutenção de 6 em 6 meses, de maneira a obter os dados mais fiáveis possíveis, de maneira a que possamos ajudar os nossos agricultores. A temperatura no Inverno não está inflacionada, a estação encontra-se encaixada num vale onde o sol de Inverno bate mais na encosta e faz aquecer mais a temperatura neste local do que no resto das estações que temos, embora a de Messines seja aquela que aproxima-se mais da do Alte. As mínimas também estão certas porque existem muitos dias de geada durante o Inverno.



Qual é a marca da estação?
E o tipo de RS?

Continuo a achar os 19ºC de Janeiro surreais.

Águilas, região mais quente de Espanha Continental, segundo a AEMET, nos meses de inverno, apresenta uma Tmáx média em Janeiro de 17,9ºC.

E mesmo de verão, não sei se se deram conta, que os valores da Tmáx em Alte são mais elevados que os da Amareleja (34,3ºC no mês mais quente) e Sevilha aeroporto (35,3ºC). [Período 71-00].

Mais acrescento, na rede da AEMET (1439 estações em Espanha continental), no período 71-00, não houve qualquer estação a superar os 26,0ºC de Tmáx média anual.
Pois a estação de Alte, no período apresentado, tem uma média de Tmáx anual de 26,31ºC.


----------



## stormy (23 Set 2011 às 10:32)

AnDré disse:


> Qual é a marca da estação?
> E o tipo de RS?
> 
> Continuo a achar os 19ºC de Janeiro surreais.
> ...



Mas que periodo???
*OS DADOS QUE EU COLOQUEI SÃO DE 2006-2010!*


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2011 às 13:08)

stormy disse:


> Mas que periodo???
> *OS DADOS QUE EU COLOQUEI SÃO DE 2006-2010!*



Não sabes ler? Abre os olhos que o período foi correctamente indicado!

E mais, já tinha falado da anomalia da temperatura em Janeiro desses anos aqui!

Portanto, antes de te prestares a essas intervenções, é melhor tomares um pouco mais de atenção ao que é escrito.


----------



## frederico (23 Set 2011 às 13:30)

A estação de Cacela, este ano, também teve temperaturas interessantes:

http://www.cotr.pt/sagralg/ema.asp?id=1404

Suspeito que a Manta Rota e outros locais da Ria Formosa tenham mínimas médias tropicais, em Agosto. Suspeito...


----------



## frederico (23 Set 2011 às 13:32)

E eis que aquilo que eu e outros utilizadores andamos a dizer aqui, há anos, salta à vista. A faixa do Barrocal algarvio tem um clima muito especial, especialmente quente, mesmo no Inverno, e tem certamente uma média anual superior a 18ºC.


----------



## stormy (23 Set 2011 às 14:02)

AnDré disse:


> Não sabes ler? Abre os olhos que o período foi correctamente indicado!
> 
> E mais, já tinha falado da anomalia da temperatura em Janeiro desses anos aqui!
> 
> Portanto, antes de te prestares a essas intervenções, é melhor tomares um pouco mais de atenção ao que é escrito.



Ups...desculpa, intrepertei mal o que disseste..
Desculpa a eventual rudeza com que te dirigi a palavra


----------



## frederico (23 Set 2011 às 15:07)

Temperatura máxima média em Faro, Janeiro de 2011: 15.9ºC (inferior à média)

Temperatura máxima média em Cacela, Janeiro de 2011: 18ºC. 

Mais uma estação do barrocal algarvio, desta vez da sua extremidade oriental, a provar que o clima algarvio ainda reserva muitas surpresas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2011 às 19:37)

AnDré disse:


> Qual é a marca da estação?
> E o tipo de RS?



Vou tentar saber quando souber digo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2011 às 20:04)

No site da Direcção Regional de Agricultura e Pescas do Algarve existe a seguinte informação:

*Constituição*

A estação meteorológica automática é constituída por um mastro, no qual estão instalados: o painel solar, a caixa ambiental que alberga o equipamento de processamento/armazenamento (DataTaker DT50) e os circuitos de alimentação, comunicação e protecção, e os vários sensores:
*Sensor de temperatura e humidade relativa do ar*: SKYE SKH 2012 / SKYE SKH 2013 / THIES 1.1005.54.000
*Sensor de precipitação*: ENVIRONMENTAL ARG 100/EC / PRONAMIC 300023-20
*Sensor de radiação solar global*: SKYE SKL 2650 / SKYE SKS 1110 / KIPP & ZONEN SP LITE
*Sensor de velocidade do vento*: THIES SMALL MODEL 4.3515.30.000
*Sensor de direcção do vento*: THIES SMALL MODEL 4.3124.30.018
*Sensor de humectação*: SKYE SKLW 1900/I
*Sensor de temperatura no solo / superfície (relva): *SKYE SKTS 300
*Sensor de evaporação*: transmissor ultrasónico - THIES 6.1432.10.041 (em tina evaporimétrica)


As EMA's estão protegidas com cercas metálicas de 2,0 metros de altura, tendo este espaço uma área de 25 m2.
Todos os sensores estão instalados a cerca de 1,60m, à excepção dos do vento, que se encontram a 2,00m de altura (de acordo com a vegetação predominante e as recomendações da Organização Mundial de Meteorologia – OMM).

Para consultarem as marcas das estações  http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43 ao lado do mapa onde diz localização tem uma lista de nome clicam em Links e têem a lista completa de links das estações.

Tem toda a informação de sites até o Forum se encontra lá.


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2011 às 22:53)

Os valores são suspeitos pelas razões já apontadas por muitos. Ou estamos na presença de um qualquer fenómeno local especial muito interessante, ou na presença de um sensor ou RS defeituosos que se calhar nem os seus proprietários desconfiam que exista (é a minha opinião pessoal), e quem sabe, esta discussão não possa ajudar é fazer luz sobre o assunto.

É excelente discutirmos o assunto, só acho curioso é que alguns aqui que tanto tem massacrado o membro da Grécia por duvidarem dos dados dele de Atenas dêem como certos estes valores desta estação com tanta facilidade sem quaisquer objecções apesar da estranheza dos dados. 

Cepticismo é sempre bom, mas convém que seja independente, e não enviesado só para servir o que queremos defender.


----------



## frederico (26 Set 2011 às 22:59)

Vince disse:


> Os valores são suspeitos pelas razões já apontadas por muitos. Ou estamos na presença de um qualquer fenómeno local especial muito interessante, ou na presença de um sensor ou RS defeituosos que se calhar nem os seus proprietários desconfiam que exista (é a minha opinião pessoal), e quem sabe, esta discussão não possa ajudar é fazer luz sobre o assunto.
> 
> É excelente discutirmos o assunto, só acho curioso é que alguns aqui que tanto tem massacrado o membro da Grécia por duvidarem dos dados dele de Atenas dêem como certos estes valores desta estação com tanta facilidade sem quaisquer objecções apesar da estranheza dos dados.
> 
> Cepticismo é sempre bom, mas convém que seja independente, e não enviesado só para servir o que queremos defender.



Alte tem valores muito elevados, é certo, mas estive a ver e há outras estações do barrocal algarvio que em média têm mais ou menos +2ºC de média máxima, comparativamente com Faro-Aeroporto.


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2011 às 23:02)

frederico disse:


> Alte tem valores muito elevados, é certo, mas estive a ver e há outras estações do barrocal algarvio que em média têm mais ou menos +2ºC de média máxima, comparativamente com Faro-Aeroporto.



Sim, mas deixemos de comparar com Faro que já sabemos que é uma comparação que não faz sentido, comparemos com outras do Alentejo por exemplo ou mesmo outras da PI, e os valores não fazem muito sentido.


----------



## frederico (26 Set 2011 às 23:07)

Vince disse:


> Sim, mas deixemos de comparar com Faro que já sabemos que é uma comparação que não faz sentido, comparemos com outras do Alentejo por exemplo ou mesmo outras da PI, e os valores não fazem muito sentido.



Só encontro valores próximos no Inverno em Almeria, por exemplo.


----------



## frederico (26 Set 2011 às 23:09)

Vince disse:


> Sim, mas deixemos de comparar com Faro que já sabemos que é uma comparação que não faz sentido, comparemos com outras do Alentejo por exemplo ou mesmo outras da PI, e os valores não fazem muito sentido.



Estarão todas as estações do barrocal com defeitos técnicos? Sinceramente não sei, mas se não estiverem estes valores constituem uma importante «descoberta» no contexto climático nacional.


----------



## David sf (26 Set 2011 às 23:20)

A questão é esta: os valores de todas as estações agrícolas são sempre superiores às homólogas do IM. É só comparar os valores de Portimão nos dois institutos, as estações estão separadas por cerca de 2 km, e à mesma distância do mar. Ou então comparar as duas de Castro Marim, apesar de a estação do IM estar mais perto do litoral, as diferenças são excessivas.

Não é só no Algarve que noto que as estações agrícolas têm valores excessivas, alguns dados no Alentejo são também estranhos.  

E mesmo que as medições estejam correctas, não se pode caracterizar o clima no interior algarvio com base numa estação posicionada num local muito propício a extremos, como referiu o Algarvio1980.


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2011 às 23:21)

Eu sinceramente não faço mesmo a mais pequena ideia, só estranho o cheque em branco que alguns querem passar, sem sequer alguém lá ter ido dar uma olhadela por exemplo. 

Nos primeiros anos deste fórum lembro-me de todos gozarmos com temperaturas mínimas de estações como Praia da Rainha, Aljezur, e outras, e depois com os anos à medida que íamos aprendendo, percebemos as razões que estavam por detrás disso. O cepticismo foi uma coisa didáctica, todos aprendemos porque é que certas coisas aconteciam.

E neste caso, eu não ponho de parte que se passe algo de bastante curioso com essas máximas de Inverno, mas convinha é percebermos que causas existem para isso acontecer, e não assumir que esteja mesmo tudo bem, pois pode não estar. E sobretudo estranho alguns serem tão exigentes com umas coisas de outros países, e neste caso assumirem logo a correr que esteja tudo bem.


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2011 às 00:11)

frederico disse:


> Só encontro valores próximos no Inverno em Almeria, por exemplo.



As da AEMET apresentam todas, no período 71-00, uma Tmáx média em Janeiro <18,0ºC.



David sf disse:


> A questão é esta: os valores de todas as estações agrícolas são sempre superiores às homólogas do IM. É só comparar os valores de Portimão nos dois institutos, as estações estão separadas por cerca de 2 km, e à mesma distância do mar. Ou então comparar as duas de Castro Marim, apesar de a estação do IM estar mais perto do litoral, as diferenças são excessivas.



Era aqui que queria chegar quando perguntei qual a marca da estação e o tipo de RS.
Era porreiro se alguém conseguisse fazer uma foto reportagem de alguma dessas estações, para se poder comparar com as do IM, visto já haver uma série de reportagem das EMAs do IM espalhadas pelo fórum.


----------



## frederico (27 Set 2011 às 00:19)

AnDré disse:


> As da AEMET apresentam todas, no período 71-00, uma Tmáx média em Janeiro <18,0ºC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu posso fazer sobre algumas, mas só nas férias do Natal.


----------



## belem (27 Set 2011 às 12:18)

A minha opinião mantem-se:



belem disse:


> Para ver se esses valores, são realistas ou não, é uma questão de verificar o material de instalação da estação, a sua manutenção e a sua localização geográfica.


----------



## frederico (27 Set 2011 às 12:44)

A estação do Centro da Ciência Viva de Tavira fica no centro histórico perto do castelo e da Igreja da Misericórdia? Alguém sabe?




É que estive a comparar máxima de Tavira com Cacela no mês de Janeiro e a diferença anda à volta dos 2ºC. Mas teoricamente é justificável. Se a estação de Tavira ficar onde eu penso, então está num sítio húmido e frio, numa vertente umbria da colina do castelo de Tavira. Já a estação de Cacela está algo afastada da costa, no barrocal, e tem a norte a protecção da serra de Água dos Fusos (+500 metros), um ramo da serra do Caldeirão, também conhecido como serra de Santa Maria ou serra de Tavira.


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2011 às 13:05)

frederico disse:


> A estação do Centro da Ciência Viva de Tavira fica no centro histórico perto do castelo e da Igreja da Misericórdia? Alguém sabe?



Aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/224135-post173.html

O Agreste em tempos encontrou-a, só conseguiu ver o anemómetro, mas em princípio será uma estação com condições limitadas, provavelmente entre muros ou nalgum terraço, etc. Também não sabemos sequer que estação é.


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2011 às 13:51)

frederico disse:


> A estação do Centro da Ciência Viva de Tavira fica no centro histórico perto do castelo e da Igreja da Misericórdia? Alguém sabe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pelas coordenadas indicadas na página da DRAP a estação de Cacelas está aqui.
Ou seja, a 2km em linha recta do mar.

A do IM em Tavira está ligeiramente mais afastada do mar e no período 71-00 teve média das máximas em Janeiro de 15,7ºC.


----------



## frederico (27 Set 2011 às 13:55)

AnDré disse:


> Pelas coordenadas indicadas da página da DRAP a estação de Cacelas está aqui.
> Ou seja, a 2km em linha recta do mar.
> 
> A do IM em Tavira está ligeiramente mais afastada do mar e no período 71-00 teve média das máximas em Janeiro de 15,7ºC.



Só 15.7ºC? Parece-me um valor baixo. 

A estação de Cacela fica na Quinta da Pedra Alva. Vai ser uma aventura ir lá tirar as fotos  Dará uma reportagem interessante.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2011 às 14:00)

Ainda falando do mesmo ? Pelo que conheço de Alte encontra-se na encosta de um cerro que se encontra imediatamente por trás. Aliás Alte está mesmo na encosta do cerro e por isso fortemente protejida de ventos frios de Noroeste, Norte e Nordeste e isso deve ter forte influencia nas temperaturas máximas ....
Por acaso gostava que o IM tivesse uma estação lá, do mesmo modo que gostava que tivesse no sitio das Fontes ... que mesmo em dias normais (cerca de 28 a 30 previstos de modo geral no Algarve) consegue ter máximas elevadissimas, pelo menos no Verão.
E isso não tem nada a ver, com o nosso colega ECOBCG, mas sim a dificuldade que por vezes temos em aceitar resultados de pessoas/estações que não conhecemos e que achamos não estar correctos ...
Por isso é que existem os denominados microclimas .....


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2011 às 15:13)

frederico disse:


> Só 15.7ºC? Parece-me um valor baixo.
> 
> A estação de Cacela fica na Quinta da Pedra Alva. Vai ser uma aventura ir lá tirar as fotos  Dará uma reportagem interessante.



Tmáx - Tavira (IM) - [71-00]
Jan: 15,7ºC
Fev: 16,6ºC
Mar: 18,5ºC
Abr: 19,9ºC
Mai: 22,7ºC
Jun: 26,3ºC
Jul: 29,7ºC
Ago: 29,6ºC
Set: 27,2ºC
Out: 23,1ºC
Nov: 19,3ºC
Dez: 16,6ºC



Aurélio disse:


> Ainda falando do mesmo ? Pelo que conheço de Alte encontra-se na encosta de um cerro que se encontra imediatamente por trás. Aliás Alte está mesmo na encosta do cerro e por isso fortemente protejida de ventos frios de Noroeste, Norte e Nordeste e isso deve ter forte influencia nas temperaturas máximas ....
> Por acaso gostava que o IM tivesse uma estação lá, do mesmo modo que gostava que tivesse no sitio das Fontes ... que mesmo em dias normais (cerca de 28 a 30 previstos de modo geral no Algarve) consegue ter máximas elevadissimas, pelo menos no Verão.
> E isso não tem nada a ver, com o nosso colega ECOBCG, mas sim a dificuldade que por vezes temos em aceitar resultados de pessoas/estações que não conhecemos e que achamos não estar correctos ...
> Por isso é que existem os denominados microclimas .....



Em ciência, espírito critico e construtivo é sempre bem-vindo.
Todos sabemos que o interior algarvio é mais quente no verão que o litoral. O que está aqui em causa não é isso, mas os valores em questão.
A estação do ecobcg está num lugar particularmente quente e mesmo assim é bem mais fresco que Alte. Pelo menos uns 2ºC no que diz respeito à média das máximas.


----------



## frederico (27 Set 2011 às 15:36)

Pois. De acordo com o IM, em termos de médias anuais:

VRSA: 17.4ºC
Faro: 17.5ºC
Tavira: 17.2ºC

Olhando para mapas de médias há zonas muito mais quentes que Tavira, Faro ou VRSA no sotavento, situadas no vale do Guadiana e respectivos afluentes, barrocal ou vales como o da ribeira do Almargem.


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2011 às 15:43)

Mais um comparativo, desta vez com uma estação Davis Vantage Pro2, que está localizada em Alto Fica, a apenas 7km a leste da estação que falamos.
Os resultados também não vão ser conclusivos, pois esta Davis está aos 250m enquanto a estação de Alte aos 79m.








De qualquer forma os gráficos são interessantes. Com insolação (de Alte) mesmo em dias nublados, lá continuam as diferenças nas máximas, 2,3 ou mesmo 4ºc








Mais interessante talvez seja este gráfico a seguir, Alte como foi referido tem valores de vento fracos, deve ser mesmo excepcionalmente abrigado. Mas reparem neste gráfico, nos dias de mais vento em Alte, nas mínimas acontece o que tem que acontecer, elas praticamente se igualam, certíssimo, mas curiosamente nas máximas continua a teimosa diferença de 2,3,4ºc, etc.


----------



## Agreste (27 Set 2011 às 18:43)

Essa estação deve estar dentro de algum pomar de laranjeiras porque cá de cima da estufa grande das flores não se consegue ver onde está e da parte de baixo do vale ainda menos se vê...


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2011 às 09:44)

Depois de ter conseguido arranjar uns minutos para compilar alguns dados relativos à Estação do Sitio das Fontes, deixo aqui um resumo dos mesmos, para acrescentar à discussão. Embora não se podendo considerar que é uma estação do interior Algarvio (ou será que sim?), não deixa de ter temperaturas mais quentes que o litoral.





Relativamente a um dos pontos mais discutidos, a média das Máximas de Janeiro (em 2010 e 2011) foi de 16,9ºC, ou seja, muito perto do valor da Normal (1971-2000) para Faro. De notar que nos restantes meses, a média das máximas é sempre superior à Normal (nalguns meses, a diferença ronda os 4º).

Quanto à média das minimas, os valores são mais próximos da Normal, mas em boa parte dos meses inferiores à mesma.

Quanto às temperaturas médias mensais, nota-se que nos meses de Inverno, estas são muito próximas aos valores da Normal, mas no Verão, as médias no Sitio das Fontes são uns 2ºC acima da Normal.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2011 às 18:57)

> ...
> A referida estação de Alte, encontra-se mais precisamente numa região denominada "*Esteval dos Mouros*", entre *Alte e Paderne*.
> Quanto à orografia do local, está instalada num vale bastante protegido a Norte por um cerro. Saliento ainda o facto da mesma se encontrar num pomar de citrinos.
> Quanto ao sensor em questão é um sensor combinado de temperatura e humidade relativa do ar, da marca Thies e modelo 1.1005.54.000, com o respectivo escudo de protecção  da radiação solar - Thies 1.1025.55.000.
> ...



Portanto, acho que com esta resposta esclarecemos todas as dúvidas foram dissipadas. Resposta dada pela DRAPALG.


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2011 às 19:12)

Deve ser isto:


----------



## Agreste (28 Set 2011 às 21:35)

Se é a horta que eu tou a pensar, só dá para entrar pela parte de baixo. Acho que ontem até tinha o portão aberto. É propriedade privada, portanto não sei se dá para andar lá por dentro. É questão de ir lá e ver...


----------



## trovoadas (29 Set 2011 às 09:41)

Já passei aí de bike  pelo menos de bicicleta estão à vontade
Já agora em relação ao Algarve há inúmeros microclimas e nessa região as variações são imensas. Há vales muito quentes durante o Verão e muito frios no Inverno e nem todos na mesma ordem, há sítios com temperatura máxima muito idêntica no Verão e depois diferem bastante nas minímas...conheço sítios onde é banal fazerem -2ºc em dias de inversão térmica enquanto noutros custa a baixar dos 2ºc.

Um desses sítios muito frios que conheço é este vale:




Fica a Norte de Benafim/Alte


----------



## amando96 (29 Set 2011 às 14:52)

Também há um perto de mim que deve ficar bem frio, em 2009 sempre ia dar uma volta matinal de bicicleta havia muita geada.

Outro sítio que possivelmente é frio é onde passa a ribeira de alportel, está a 150 metros, todos os montes em redor têm mais que isso, este inverno vou ver se meto lá uma geringonça para gravar a temperatura mínima 






Todas as zonas à volta de 150 metros são a ribeira de alportel, não sei bem a nome da zona..

A fonte férrea também é fria, lembro-me em dezembro de 2008 haver ainda muito gelo na água da ribeira ao meio dia, como está tudo tapado do sol com árvores e montes altos...


----------



## belem (29 Set 2011 às 17:23)

Obrigado, Algarvio1980, pela pertinente informação.

Independentemente de muita coisa, é uma região com zonas bastante quentes. E claro que não estamos na zona mais quente do barrocal, mas fica pelo menos o interesse registado por investigar ainda mais.


----------



## duero (21 Nov 2011 às 19:30)

La localidad española de SANLUCAR DE GUADIANA frente a la localidad portuguesa de ALCOUTIM tiene una media anual de 18'8ºC entre 1967 y 1987, y una precipitación de 490 mm.

http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-sanl1.htm


----------



## belem (21 Nov 2011 às 22:48)

duero disse:


> La localidad española de SANLUCAR DE GUADIANA frente a la localidad portuguesa de ALCOUTIM tiene una media anual de 18'8ºC entre 1967 y 1987, y una precipitación de 490 mm.
> 
> http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-sanl1.htm



 Na minha opinião, não é certamente dos locais mais quentes do vale do Guadiana, mas já atinge bons valores.

A zona baixa de Alcoutim, deve ter um valor semelhante ao de Sanlucar Guadiana, pois existe bastante proximidade entre ambas as localidades.

Mesmo assim, acho que mais informações sobre as condições de medição dessa estação, deviam ser providenciadas.


----------



## duero (22 Nov 2011 às 15:16)

belem disse:


> Na minha opinião, não é certamente dos locais mais quentes do vale do Guadiana, mas já atinge bons valores.
> 
> A zona baixa de Alcoutim, deve ter um valor semelhante ao de Sanlucar Guadiana, pois existe bastante proximidade entre ambas as localidades.
> 
> Mesmo assim, acho que mais informações sobre as condições de medição dessa estação, deviam ser providenciadas.



A 5 kms al Noreste se encuentra El Granado (no confundir con Granada, ninguna relación).

http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-el-gr.htm


----------



## duero (22 Nov 2011 às 15:17)

El Granado ya esta a 140 metros de altitud y mas lejos del río Guadiana.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2012 às 12:26)

rozzo disse:


> Penso que esses valores estão um pouco exagerados.. Percebo o que queres dizer, mas de qualquer forma não é comparável o que acontece no NW do país com o que acontece no Algarve, não só pelo tipo de regime de precipitação, não só pelos valores médios, mas mais que tudo pela abrangência espacial dos sistemas montanhosos, portanto as áreas com médias elevadas de precipitação são enormes, generalizadas no NW do país, enquanto nas serras do Algarve que referes são praticamente pontuais, não representam a região.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não são exagerados ...
Posso dizer que São Brás de Alportel tem uma média na ordem dos 900 mm anuais, portanto penso ser mais do que normal que Barranco Velho tenha 1100 mm.

Quanto á Serra de Monchique essa resolução é muito baixa e errada, dado não haver distinções na altitude da Serra, que para quem conhece a zona é bastante ingreme em especial na sua parte final.
No mapa que havia visualizado respeitante á serra de Monchique a precipitação variava entre os 1000 e os 2000 mm, na serra numa distribuição circular ao largo da serra, sendo que zona com precipitação entre 1600 a 2000 mm dizia respeito á zona da Foia.
A zona de Monchique é incomparavelmente mais chuvosa do que a maior parte do Algarve !

Em relação ao mapa apresentado que mostras agora, e diferente da AEMET, essa é para a normal de 71 - 2000, que é algo mais baixa (penso eu !!) do que a de 61-90.
O mapa que eu falava era de um periodo que era aquele mais chuvoso penso eu de que era de 61-90, e de qualquer forma mesmo este que apresentas podes ver que na zona de Monchique existe aí precipitação na ordem dos 1600 mm, comparável com algumas regiões do litoral norte, e era isso que estava tentando comparar obviamente nunca seria com as serras do norte, que aí sei eu que em algumas zonas dos Minho se calhar chega aos 2500 mm !

Em termos espaciais nem podia comparar, pois a minha comparação era local e não espacial, e a serra algarvia não é assim tão alta .. loooooll
__________________


----------



## AnDré (6 Nov 2012 às 14:17)

Aurélio disse:


> Não são exagerados ...
> Posso dizer que São Brás de Alportel tem uma média na ordem dos 900 mm anuais, portanto penso ser mais do que normal que Barranco Velho tenha 1100 mm.
> 
> Quanto á Serra de Monchique essa resolução é muito baixa e errada, dado não haver distinções na altitude da Serra, que para quem conhece a zona é bastante ingreme em especial na sua parte final.
> ...



Desde já é ponto assente que de 61-90 para 71-00, a generalidade do continente perdeu precipitação.
O caso mais evidente é Leonte (Gerês) a 874m, que é, em termos oficiais, o lugar com maior pluviosidade do continente.

Leonte
1941/70 - 3522,2mm
1951/80 - 3411,2mm
1961/90 - 3103,3mm
1971/00 - 2863,9mm

Para a série 71-00 tenho os seguintes valores para as serras algarvias:
Marmelete (351m): 1006,1mm
Barranco do Velho (467m): 988,9mm
Sobreira (442m): 969,9mm
São Brás de Alportel (334m): 867,2mm
Faz-Fato (214m): 750,8mm
Loulé (212m): 704,5mm
Mercador (392m): 675,7mm

Não tenho dados para Monchique. 
E quanto à Foia, acho que a precipitação média anual (71-00) deve rondar os 1600mm. Não deve ir muito além disso.


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2012 às 14:25)

Mesmo 1600mm já é um valor bastante simpático para a Fóia. No trabalho de Suzanne Daveau, Répartition et Rythme des Précipitations au Portugal, para dados da série 1931-1960, a região da Fóia apresenta valores entre 1200-1400mm.


----------



## frederico (6 Nov 2012 às 14:48)

AnDré disse:


> Desde já é ponto assente que de 61-90 para 71-00, a generalidade do continente perdeu precipitação.
> O caso mais evidente é Leonte (Gerês) a 874m, que é, em termos oficiais, o lugar com maior pluviosidade do continente.
> 
> Leonte
> ...




Curiosamente, essa zona do Faz Fato chegou a ter grande produção de castanha durante o século XVIII. Actualmente, a zona já não tem um único castanheiro!


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2012 às 15:03)

frederico disse:


> Curiosamente, essa zona do Faz Fato chegou a ter grande produção de castanha durante o século XVIII. Actualmente, a zona já não tem um único castanheiro!



Não conheço essa localidade, mas o nome é no minimo original " Oh Manel faz o fato" 
Mas o que queria perguntar não é sobre o nome da terra, mas sim o que te leva a crer que tivessem deixado de produzir castanha?
Alterações no clima, ou simplesmente mudança de hábitos ?


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2012 às 15:07)

Dan disse:


> Mesmo 1600mm já é um valor bastante simpático para a Fóia. No trabalho de Suzanne Daveau, Répartition et Rythme des Précipitations au Portugal, para dados da série 1931-1960, a região da Fóia apresenta valores entre 1200-1400mm.



Ah mas essa série abrange um dos periodos mais secos do sec. XX (e frio por sinal), a série de 60 a 90 foi bem mais chuvosa, isto falando nos termos gerais de Portugal Continental, e não espaciais !
No periodo de 61 a 90 não tenho dúvidas que a região da Foia (mesmo onde está  lá as antenas) tenha entre 61 a 90.
Mas não é fácil de quantificar pois penso que a estação na Foia ainda é recente, mas se estiver enganado corrigam-me se faz favor !


----------



## frederico (6 Nov 2012 às 16:08)

Aurélio disse:


> Não conheço essa localidade, mas o nome é no minimo original " Oh Manel faz o fato"
> Mas o que queria perguntar não é sobre o nome da terra, mas sim o que te leva a crer que tivessem deixado de produzir castanha?
> Alterações no clima, ou simplesmente mudança de hábitos ?



A aldeia fica perto da minha terra, está já no concelho de Tavira, numa ramificação da serra de Tavira, aí a uns 15 km do litoral. A Alcaria do Cume (525 m) dá uma ramificação para leste, que atinge a freguesia de Cacela (serro Miguel Anes) e a freguesia do Azinhal, até aproximadamente às aldeias da Cortelha ou Pego dos Negros. É aquele ponto húmido a leste do concelho de Tavira, no mapa da precipitação. 

Esta ramificação, chamada serra de Água de Fusos, funciona como uma barreira de condensação, dada a sua orientação, daí a precipitação ser mais elevada que no litoral. Penso que por isso o castanheiro se adaptasse bem na serra de Cacela (designação dada no século XVIII à ramificação leste da Alcaria do Cume). 

Não creio que tenha ocorrido alguma alteração climática significativa, pois em Monchique até décadas recentes havia significativa produção de castanhas, e as serras de Huelva também produzem muita castanha. 

Provavelmente com a introdução da batata, e os incêndios, não houve replantações e a cultura foi abandonada. 

Pessoalmente penso que seria importante reintroduzir a produção de castanha em toda a área da serra do Caldeirão e ainda em Monchique. A castanha algarvia, em tempos, era a primeira a aparecer nos mercados. Para além disso é um produto cada vez mais usado nos circuitos gourmet, e muito valorizado pelo seu conteúdo nutricional. Seria dentro de umas 3 décadas uma fonte importante de rendimento para as populações locais, e ajudaria a combater a erosão dos solos, a desertificação natural.


----------



## frederico (6 Nov 2012 às 16:09)

Aurélio disse:


> Não conheço essa localidade, mas o nome é no minimo original " Oh Manel faz o fato"
> Mas o que queria perguntar não é sobre o nome da terra, mas sim o que te leva a crer que tivessem deixado de produzir castanha?
> Alterações no clima, ou simplesmente mudança de hábitos ?



A série 31-60 foi de facto muito seca! Creio que é nessa série que Faro teve média anual inferior a 400 mm!


----------



## Agreste (6 Nov 2012 às 16:54)

Estive recentemente num debate sobre as áreas ardidas da serra do caldeirão e parece-me que uma das ideias, do empresário Luís Cabrita é replantar alfarrobeiras.

«Luís Amorim Cabrita deu a conhecer o seu mais recente investimento “a plantação de 40.000 alfarrobeiras em terreno xistoso, semelhante ao da Serra do Caldeirão”. Cabrita considera que a reflorestação de 11.000 hectares, um desafio que deve integrar a plantação de alfarrobeira, “uma árvore que demora 7 ou 8 anos a crescer e que é bastante rentável, uma solução a ponderar no processo de reflorestação”.»

Por outro lado não sei dizer se a EN2 ainda fica cheia de limos da charneca dos cavalos para o vascão... diziam que antigamente ficava...


----------



## frederico (6 Nov 2012 às 17:08)

Agreste disse:


> Estive recentemente num debate sobre as áreas ardidas da serra do caldeirão e parece-me que uma das ideias, do empresário Luís Cabrita é replantar alfarrobeiras.
> 
> «Luís Amorim Cabrita deu a conhecer o seu mais recente investimento “a plantação de 40.000 alfarrobeiras em terreno xistoso, semelhante ao da Serra do Caldeirão”. Cabrita considera que a reflorestação de 11.000 hectares, um desafio que deve integrar a plantação de alfarrobeira, “uma árvore que demora 7 ou 8 anos a crescer e que é bastante rentável, uma solução a ponderar no processo de reflorestação”.»
> 
> Por outro lado não sei dizer se a EN2 ainda fica cheia de limos da charneca dos cavalos para o vascão... diziam que antigamente ficava...




Pelo menos na minha zona a alfarrobeira não se dá muito bem na zona da serra. Onde elas atingem bom porte e boa produção é nos terrenos do barrocal e do litoral, nas freguesias de Cacela, Conceição de Tavira, Luz de Tavira ou Santo Estevão.


----------



## Agreste (6 Nov 2012 às 17:17)

A plantação dele é por cima de odeleite segundo eu entendi, em terrenos pobres. A árvore adaptou-se bem e a produção está dentro do normal. 

A maior parte das pessoas não torceu o nariz até porque o sobreiro ainda são mais de 30 anos para descortiçar e uma alfarrobeira com 10 já produz...


----------



## Dan (7 Nov 2012 às 07:48)

Não tenho muito tempo para responder, mas coloco aqui alguns dados.






Classificar a série de 31-60 como muito seca parece-me um grande exagero.

Nessa série Faro tem entre 400 a 500mm.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Nov 2012 às 09:45)

Dan disse:


> Não tenho muito tempo para responder, mas coloco aqui alguns dados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenho uma dúvida .....

Esse mapa é sobre Faro ou Portugal Continental ????

É que olhando a esse mapa a série de 81 a 2010 ainda é muito mais seca do que 31 a 60


----------



## trovoadas (7 Nov 2012 às 18:44)

Agreste disse:


> Estive recentemente num debate sobre as áreas ardidas da serra do caldeirão e parece-me que uma das ideias, do empresário Luís Cabrita é replantar alfarrobeiras.
> 
> «Luís Amorim Cabrita deu a conhecer o seu mais recente investimento “a plantação de 40.000 alfarrobeiras em terreno xistoso, semelhante ao da Serra do Caldeirão”. Cabrita considera que a reflorestação de 11.000 hectares, um desafio que deve integrar a plantação de alfarrobeira, “uma árvore que demora 7 ou 8 anos a crescer e que é bastante rentável, uma solução a ponderar no processo de reflorestação”.»
> 
> Por outro lado não sei dizer se a EN2 ainda fica cheia de limos da charneca dos cavalos para o vascão... diziam que antigamente ficava...



 para esse senhor! Se calhar referia-se às zonas do barrocal e um ou outro vale que ardeu na serra, o que deve ser uns 10% da área ardida ou nem tanto. Alfarrobeira acima dos 350m de altitude e em zonas húmidas é para esquecer. No entanto em algumas "soalheiras" de modesta altitude não deixa de ser uma boa ideia mas não resolve por si só o problema. Acho que a chave está num mix de espécies (eucalipto, pinheiro, sobreiro,azinheira, medronheiro...) e porque não apostar em carvalhos e algumas espécies de cedros para algumas zonas. Ou seja criar biodiversidade e aos mesmo tempo várias fontes de rendimento distintas. No entanto acho que a base deve ser apostar em espécies autóctones.


----------



## frederico (8 Nov 2012 às 03:39)

trovoadas disse:


> para esse senhor! Se calhar referia-se às zonas do barrocal e um ou outro vale que ardeu na serra, o que deve ser uns 10% da área ardida ou nem tanto. Alfarrobeira acima dos 350m de altitude e em zonas húmidas é para esquecer. No entanto em algumas "soalheiras" de modesta altitude não deixa de ser uma boa ideia mas não resolve por si só o problema. Acho que a chave está num mix de espécies (eucalipto, pinheiro, sobreiro,azinheira, medronheiro...) e porque não apostar em carvalhos e algumas espécies de cedros para algumas zonas. Ou seja criar biodiversidade e aos mesmo tempo várias fontes de rendimento distintas. No entanto acho que a base deve ser apostar em espécies autóctones.



Um bom exemplo são as alfarrobeiras raquíticas que se vêem nos arredores de Castro Marim, na zona do Montinho, sapal, Junqueira ou Rio Seco. As alfarrobeiras não se dão em solos xistosos finos, preferem solos mais profundos. A amendoeira é que se dá bem nas encostas da serra, especialmente nas mais umbrias.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Nov 2012 às 20:03)

frederico disse:


> Um bom exemplo são as alfarrobeiras raquíticas que se vêem nos arredores de Castro Marim, na zona do Montinho, sapal, Junqueira ou Rio Seco. As alfarrobeiras não se dão em solos xistosos finos, preferem solos mais profundos. A amendoeira é que se dá bem nas encostas da serra, especialmente nas mais umbrias.



Já vi bons exemplos em solos xistosos mas é a modesta altitude e depende muito do solo. Se for solo muito magro como referis-te então é para esquecer. Na zona que ardeu este ano ( em plena serra do Caldeirão portanto) acho que poucos são os sítios com aptidão para esta cultura.


----------

